# Driftwood in Denver



## Totalimmortal363 (Jan 10, 2008)

Anyone know where to buy reasonable sizes of driftwood here in Denver? I remember a place in Orlando that sold large pieces of driftwood, but it wasn't a fish store so the prices were not crazy. Anyone got a secret stash?


----------



## matthew1884 (Jul 24, 2009)

Golden Fish in Lakewood sells driftwood, not super cheap but ok prices, and The Fish den on 44th and sheridan has large pieces but they can be pricey.


----------



## Totalimmortal363 (Jan 10, 2008)

I remember the fish den being wayyyyy downtown, did they move? I'll have to check them out


----------



## matthew1884 (Jul 24, 2009)

no they are on the north east corner of 44th and sheridan, and have been there for a very long time.

nice place not tons of cichlids though.


----------



## Totalimmortal363 (Jan 10, 2008)

Has anyone bought mopani driftwood from drs foster and smith? It's 25% off with $6 shipping no matter how much I order. Searching isn't very friendly on my iPhone.


----------



## jeaninel (Nov 1, 2009)

Totalimmortal363 said:


> Has anyone bought mopani driftwood from drs foster and smith? It's 25% off with $6 shipping no matter how much I order. Searching isn't very friendly on my iPhone.


I have. Nice piece of wood and a good, reliable company to buy from.


----------



## middlearth (Dec 30, 2009)

The driftwood that Drs Foster&& Smith carry- Mopani or Malaysian- is this the same as the bog log that helps soften and acidify water? :-?


----------



## jeaninel (Nov 1, 2009)

Yes. Both will leach tannins into your water. I boiled and soaked mine first before putting it into the tank. Still had some discoloration but that is slowly going away.


----------



## TangSteve (Sep 20, 2009)

If you are looking for bigger pieces do a search of the web. You can find some very nice pieces and even witgh the shipping much cheaper than anything in town.


----------



## Matthew Gabrielse (Jan 26, 2010)

I got the two large pieces in this picture from South Broadway Tropicals for forty dollars each, they had a pretty good selection. I tried a couple of garden supply stores but wasn't having the best luck. I feel like it would have been easier to find in the summer, not a lot of people landscaping in the winter. I was at Fish Den to buy plants a couple days ago but didn't think to look at the driftwood selection.


----------

